# How the hell???



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

One of the stranger stories in the last couple of days.



> *Family 'extremely worried' about missing woman*
> By Denis Langlois
> Posted 13 hours ago
> 
> ...


Family 'extremely worried' about missing woman - Owen Sound Sun Times - Ontario, CA

Something strange here - out at 3 am - why???

...then poof in a 5 minute window!!!!!!!.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

It is not the first unexplained disappearance in that area:

Lois Marie Hanna - Lucknow, ON - Missing - 1988

Lois Hanna disappeared over 20 years ago. The link above includes the basic facts and then devolves into some increasingly bizarre speculation.

Craig


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

It's always upsetting to hear of anyone who just vanishes, out here in BC we have an area, actually a stretch of Highway that has a very bad reputation. Link
All of these young women gone and no has been found accountable.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Sad end here

Toronto News: Missing Hanover woman found dead after minor car accident - thestar.com

Little explanation so far.

That first truck driver must feel awful about not stopping at the time. Poor guy.

Likely head injury gone untreated. Still does not explain a stay at home out at 3 am unless she was driving to a hospital. If she was diabetic that would explain all including the death.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> It's always upsetting to hear of anyone who just vanishes, out here in BC we have an area, actually a stretch of Highway that has a very bad reputation. Link
> All of these young women gone and no has been found accountable.


I thought that was the pig farmer responsible - or is that a different area?


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

MacDoc said:


> I thought that was the pig farmer responsible - or is that a different area?


Totally different, the pig farmer was picking on sex trade workers, (AKA prostitutes), from Vancouver's east end. He, (Willy Pickton) is currently serving time for some of his murders, but he has many more to his credit that he hasn't been tried for.
The Highway 16 (trail of tears) is an ongoing case, no one has been charged and the number of missing girls increases each year.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Had the two confused - I knew there was a missing woman issue along a highway but only vaguely.
Thanks for clarification.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

People disappear all the time. The hard part is knowing whether they want to be found or not.

This missing person disappeared from our area two weeks ago. Nobody knows what's happened to him. The rumour mill has all sorts of rumours (none of which I care to repeat here), but this missing person is a close friend to my parents and I know my mother in particular is very upset at his disappearance. 

But I doubt this is getting much publicity outside of our area.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I think there is a bit more info in this article. Sounds like she drowned by walking/falling into a creek.

Body of Ontario woman found in creek - Toronto - CBC News


----------

